# [Video] Frank's 4x4x4 mod



## Parity (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't get how to do this.
Very interesting though.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Sep 13, 2010)

vcube what


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh dear...
Those lock-ups...

Eek!
Looks very nice, though.


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 13, 2010)

White cube+Bright/Flourescent stickers= <3 
Beautiful cube and nice mod.


----------



## akiramejin (Sep 13, 2010)

what is this, I don't even...


----------

